# Trump at Daytona 500 today - Will lap the track in the Pres Limo



## bczoom

He'll be the Grand Marshall.
What I'm looking forward to seeing is that he and Melania are going to take a lap of the track in "The Beast" (the Presidential limo).
They haven't said what time but formal ceremonies start at 2:30EST so the lap will need to occur before then.


----------



## pirate_girl

Now how cool is that?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cool. That part wasn't televised up here. We only get the half hour prerace show that started at 2.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

https://www.facebook.com/239115849477537/posts/2813461745376255/


----------



## tiredretired

The whole thing was amazing.  We do not deserve Donald J. Trump as our POTUS.  He is that awesome and great.  Love you Donald.  

Eff the Dumbocrats.


----------



## Bannedjoe

How did we ever live with the Veranda Simian for eight freakin' years?


----------



## mla2ofus

TiredRetired said:


> The whole thing was amazing.  We do not deserve Donald J. Trump as our POTUS.  He is that awesome and great.  Love you Donald.
> 
> Eff the Dumbocrats.



   IMO half the country doesn't deserve Donald Trump.

Mike


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ever think you would see a limo at Daytona?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well that explains things


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> Ever think you would see a limo at Daytona?



That's funny.
I have the same stupid clock.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bannedjoe said:


> That's funny.
> I have the same stupid clock.



:th_lmao:


----------



## mla2ofus

And the libs will blame the rain on Trump!!
Mike


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I already saw a few media sites saying trump broke the law using a publicity funded motorcade to parade around at a sporting event campaigning for his reelection. 

I'm sorry but I guess I must have been watching something different because I didn't see any political campaigning when he gave the command to start engines. Even before when he gave a short interview there wasn't a single mention of political reelection. 

Liberals will find any way to twist things to meet their agenda. 

https://www.politicususa.com/2020/02/16/trump-illegal-lap-daytona-500.html


----------



## pirate_girl

Naturally the left would think our President somehow used attending a sporting event as a campaign stop.
I saw he and our first Lady quite enjoying themselves.
Eric Trump sure was proud of it!
He posted several things on Facebook not once mentioning it as political, but rather "my Dad"...


----------



## tiredretired

If the libs had their way there would be NO Daytona 500.

Predominately conservative gathering, enjoying great country music, not destroying anything or leaving tons of garbage behind, not a gathering of perpetually pissed off cry baby snowflake douche bags pissing and moaning all these cars are not electric and how we are dooming this planet with all the gas and oil these cars are consuming.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

They are getting their noses in there. No more guns. Next year the cars are supposed to be powered by a hybrid engine. Somehow 40 sewing machines whizzing by at 200mph just doesn't have the same effect as 40 v8's pushing 800hp each rumbling by.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> They are getting their noses in there. No more guns. Next year the cars are supposed to be powered by a hybrid engine. Somehow 40 sewing machines whizzing by at 200mph just doesn't have the same effect as 40 v8's pushing 800hp each rumbling by.



Jeep offers a "mild" hybrid version of their 2.0T Hurricane engine.  There is a motor that is connected via a belt to the engine and a 48V battery under the car and is charged with the KERS system.  I'm sure NASCAR is looking at something like that for the road courses and short tracks where there is more braking.  Not enough braking in the big speedways like Daytona for the KERS system to do much at all.  

I wanted no part of that when we bought our Jeep, preferring the standard 2.0T Hurricane instead.  Too many parts with the big battery and added cooling systems. It gets 30mpg as it is on a trip and 24 around town.  That is good enough for me for a grocery getter.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Leftists Angered over the Daytona 500 Should Blow it Out Their Tailpipes
 Todd Starnes|Posted: Feb 17, 2020 11:00 AM

https://townhall.com/columnists/tod...0-should-blow-it-out-their-tailpipes-n2561426

The Centers for Disease Control is grappling with a massive outbreak of Trump Derangement Syndrome among Democrats and the Mainstream Media following pre-race festivities on Sunday at the Daytona 500.

President Trump was named grand marshal of "The Great American Race" and his appearance sent leftists scampering to their designated safe spaces. 

Tens of thousands of race fans cheered, "USA, USA" as Air Force One flew about 800 feet over the speedway as "America the Beautiful" played over the public address system.

When the president arrived he was greeted with spectators waving "Make America Great Again" flags and chants of "four more years." 

"It doesn't get more American than this," NASCAR driver Joey Logano said. 

And then he did what no other sitting president has done - he took a lap around the track. "The Beast" was the official pace car of the race. 

Among those breaking out into a flop-sweat was New York Times White House correspondent Maggie Haberman. She accused the president of "using the official apparatus of government for what appears to be a political event."

It's as if she's already writing the first draft of another round of Articles of Impeachment: Abuse of the White House Motor Pool. 

NBC White House Correspondent Kelly O’Donnell noted that the trip to Daytona was an “official White House event.” Meaning, that the president’s appearance and trip around the track in “The Beast,” was paid for by the “taxpayers.”

And as near as I could tell the American taxpayers overwhelmingly approved of the president's visit.

So why were so many Pajama Boy Snowflakes and Mexican Man Shoe Feminists so bothered by the Daytona 500?

Could it be that the race started with an invocation that included a preacher praying in the name of Jesus? Or was it the fact that no one took a knee during the singing of the Star-Spangled Banner? Or maybe it was the display of so much red-blooded "toxic masculinity"?

I contend Ms. Haberman and Ms. O'Donnell were more upset with the people in the stands. President Trump explained why in his address to the fans. 

"NASCAR fans never forget that no matter who wins the race, what matters most is God, family and country," he declared. 

The reason why Democrats and the Mainstream Media suffered a sudden onset of Trump Derangement Syndrome is because NASCAR values are the antithesis of everything the leftists stand for - freedom, liberty, patriotism.

The president's lap around the Daytona International Speedway was a victory lap for gun-toting, Bible-clinging, flag-waving patriots. Well done, Mr. President.

And if you've got a problem with that, might I kindly suggest you blow it out your tailpipe.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> And if you've got a problem with that, might I kindly suggest you blow it out your tailpipe.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That hit Newman took. Wow. Hope he's alright. You could tell all the drivers being interviewed are speechless.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> That hit Newman took. Wow. Hope he's alright. You could tell all the drivers being interviewed are speechless.



I saw a video of the crash.
Had no idea it was that bad.
Into the wall, under another driver, smashed then wow.


----------



## mla2ofus

I just saw bits of it but at times it looked a demo derby.
Mike


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nascar released a statement that he has serious but non life threatening injuries.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Newman is out of the hospital. Walked out holding his kids hands. Awesome.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------

